# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تو عید نمی تونم درس بخونم - چیکار کنم

## Dr.GajaR

سلام به همه کنکوریا 
میخاستم ی راهنمایی کنین عاقا ما پاک انگیزمونو دادیم به ...
اصن حوصله درس خوندن ندارم از طرفیم میبینم بقیه میخونن من نمیخونم هی نغ میزنم به خودم 
اول فروردین یه برنامه ریختم الان 5شه من هیچ کاری نکردم 
رسمن دارم از دست میرم قرار بود کتابامو یه مرور میکردم واس نهایی اما کاری نکردم 
مثلن میگم میخام از ساعت فلان شروع کنم وقتی موقش شد میگم یه ساعت بعد یه ساعت بعد اخرش میبینم شب شده و بازم هیچ کاری نکردم 
بنظرتون چیکار کنم 
:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## M I L 4 D

سه کار راحت
نت رو قطع کن
باطزی تلفنت رو در بیار
دورو بر تلوزیون  هم نگرد
خوب حالا هیچی دیگه نمیتونه جلوت رو بگیره برو با خیال آسوده درست رو بخون

----------


## masood2013

> سه کار راحت
> نت رو قطع کن
> باطزی تلفنت رو در بیار
> دورو بر تلوزیون  هم نگرد
> خوب حالا هیچی دیگه نمیتونه جلوت رو بگیره برو با خیال آسوده درست رو بخون


با این کارا نمیشه اصلا، فقط انگیزه مهمه، آدم اگه انگیزه نداشته باشه، همه این کارها رو رو هم انجام بده، بازم درس نمیخونه ولی اگه انگیزه داشته باشه، اگه همه اینا هم باشه، بازم درسشو میخونه.

من اینجور وقت ها، میام کلا این مسیر رو یه بار تو ذهنم مرور میکنم، یعنی میگم اگه من خوب درس بخونم، زندگی آیندم، از این لحظه تا لحظه مرگم چجوری پیش میره و همه اون لحظات رو تو خیالم زندگی میکنم، شما هم امتحان بکنید، تاثیرش خوبه.

من یه دوست خر خون هم دارم که بعضی وقت ها به اون فکر میکنم که اون الان نشسته داره مثل ........ میخونه ولی من بیکار نشستم، چرا نباید من هم مثل اون، مثل ........ درس بخونم :yahoo (4):.

----------


## mhjz

شما برو تو اتاقت بشین نگاه ب درس هم نکن ولی هیچ چیزی نباید کنارت بشه مثل کتاب داستان یا موبایل
میبینی بیکاری ی کتاب دست میگیری
نگرفتی هم مشکل نداره ولی فقط باید تو اتاق بمونی
البته با حرفی ک گفتی از فلان ساعت شروع می کنم اشتباس اخه انگیزه الان اومده اون ساعت میپره

----------


## masood2013

> راهکار های خوبی بودن


داش شما مثل اینکه امروز تصمیم گرفتی آمار پست یا تشکرهاتو ببری بالا  :Yahoo (75): .

----------


## terme1

بچه ها  تو رو خدا منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو ارم اگه یه برنامه ی  خوب میشناسید برامون بزارید با یه عالمه انگیزه :yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.GajaR

Bebinin engar az dars farariam midoonam gooshiam nabashe baz mashghol ye chizi misham v bad tar az hame ine  ke vagty mibinam kasi dars mikhoone be khodam ghor mizanam ke chera dars nemikhoonam vagtiam mibinam dir kardam DG angize nemimoone k hich balke as dars farariam misham 


Sry ba gooshi omadam farsi nadaram

----------


## Saeed735

عواملی که باعث میشن نخونیو بحذف به خودت انگیزه بده در ضمن  بهار به یه شکلیه که باعث کسلی ادم میشه سعی کن نذاره اینطور بشی یه چند تا مقاله هم در بارش میتونی از نت دان کنی و بخونی   کسی هم که میگه  برنامه بهش بگم که عزیز بهتره خودت واسه خودت برنامه بریزی مختصر و مفید

----------


## Hellion

همیشه بعد یه مدت که انگیزه ندارم میرم یه کتاب کمک آموزشی میگیرم واسه من که جواب میده  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> Bebinin engar az dars farariam midoonam gooshiam nabashe baz mashghol ye chizi misham v bad tar az hame ine  ke vagty mibinam kasi dars mikhoone be khodam ghor mizanam ke chera dars nemikhoonam vagtiam mibinam dir kardam DG angize nemimoone k hich balke as dars farariam misham 
> 
> 
> Sry ba gooshi omadam farsi nadaram


فک کنم مشکل شما و غالب کنکوریای دیگه اینکه نمیتونین 1ساعت پشت هم درس بخونین و هی بلند میشین میرین اینور اونور و الکی وقت میگذرونین .

من خودم اینکارا کردم و نتیجه گرفتم :

1- رو در و دیوار اتفاقتون 6-7 تا برگه بچسبونید و اسم رفیقای خرخونتون بنویسین ! تا هر وقت ببینید یادتون بیوفته دارن درس میخونن و نباید عقب بمونین ازشون .

2- موقع شروع کردن درس با خودت قرار بزار که فلان صفحه باس تو  n دقیقه تموم بشه . اینطوری تمرکزت فوق العاده میره بالا .

یکم با این روشا رو خودت کار کن ، انشالله نتیجه میگیری ! من ک گرفتم  :Yahoo (1): 

من اول سال فصل 1 زیست سوم ، تو  1 هفته با 300 تست جمع کردم .

هفته پیش فصل 10 زیست سوم که از سنگینترین فصل های زیسته ، با 400 تست تو 1 روز جمع کردم . بقلشم کلی درسا دیگه خوندم !

خلاصه تا خودت نخوای هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> فک کنم مشکل شما و غالب کنکوریای دیگه اینکه نمیتونین 1ساعت پشت هم درس بخونین و هی بلند میشین میرین اینور اونور و الکی وقت میگذرونین .
> 
> من خودم اینکارا کردم و نتیجه گرفتم :
> 
> *1- رو در و دیوار اتفاقتون 6-7 تا برگه بچسبونید و اسم رفیقای خرخونتون بنویسین ! تا هر وقت ببینید یادتون بیوفته دارن درس میخونن و نباید عقب بمونین ازشون .*
> 
> 2- موقع شروع کردن درس با خودت قرار بزار که فلان صفحه باس تو  n دقیقه تموم بشه . اینطوری تمرکزت فوق العاده میره بالا .
> 
> یکم با این روشا رو خودت کار کن ، انشالله نتیجه میگیری ! من ک گرفتم 
> ...


مشکل ما اینِ که رفیق خرخون نداریم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (114):   :Yahoo (113):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> مشکل ما اینِ که رفیق خرخون نداریم



حرفا میزنیا !

رفیقا اطراف من یا همه الان سربازین یا دارن آزاد میخونن 


خلاصه همشون درس نخونن !

من الان رو در دیوار اتاقم اسم
 @angel

@آقای دکتر
 @rezbakin

با 2-3 تا اسم دیگه ک نمیشه اسمشون بگم  :Yahoo (4): )

من حتی این " آقای دکتر " نمیشناسم اما دیدم همیشه ترازاش 7400 هست )

همین !

سخت نگیر خلاصه

هدف اینکه خودت تحریک به درس خوندن بشی .

یه مدت با این روش برو جلو ، بعد راه میوفتی !

----------


## angel

> حرفا میزنیا !
> 
> رفیقا اطراف من یا همه الان سربازین یا دارن آزاد میخونن 
> 
> 
> خلاصه همشون درس نخونن !
> 
> من الان رو در دیوار اتاقم اسم
>  @angel
> ...


جل الخالق !!!

کلی خندیدم:yahoo (4):

----------


## Parloo

> حرفا میزنیا !
> 
> رفیقا اطراف من یا همه الان سربازین یا دارن آزاد میخونن 
> 
> 
> خلاصه همشون درس نخونن !
> 
> من الان رو در دیوار اتاقم اسم
>  @angel
> ...


*منم بنویس Hellboy  
*

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> جل الخالق !!!
> 
> کلی خندیدم:yahoo (4):


 :Yahoo (4): ) مثال گفتما  :Yahoo (4): 





> منم بنویس Hellboy


تورو نوشتم *Honey* 

جلو اسمتم یه عکس قلب کشیدم که ازش خون میچیکه :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Parloo

> ) مثال گفتما 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تورو نوشتم *Honey* 
> 
> جلو اسمتم یه عکس قلب کشیدم که ازش خون میچیکه)))


:yahoo (94)::yahoo (94): :yahoo (94):

====

راهکار ؛ صبح زود بلند شو بخون  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## terme1

> عواملی که باعث میشن نخونیو بحذف به خودت انگیزه بده در ضمن  بهار به یه شکلیه که باعث کسلی ادم میشه سعی کن نذاره اینطور بشی یه چند تا مقاله هم در بارش میتونی از نت دان کنی و بخونی   کسی هم که میگه  برنامه بهش بگم که عزیز بهتره خودت واسه خودت برنامه بریزی مختصر و مفید


برادر منظورم برنامه ایی بود که انگیزه رو ببره بالا وگرنه خودم برنامه دارم عزیز

----------


## strider

> برادر منظورم برنامه ایی بود که انگیزه رو ببره بالا وگرنه خودم برنامه دارم عزیز


برنامه ای که انگیزه رو ببره بالا یعنی چی؟
اصلا مگه برنامه میتونه انگیزه رو ببره بالا؟
برنامه چهارتا خط رو کاغذه که یا اجرا میشه یا اجرا نمیشه.
دنبال چیزی هستی که وجود خارجی نداره، یا منظورت رو درست بیان نمیکنی.

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

اول سعی کن آروم باشی!
دوم این که هنوز وقت هست!
سوم این که به هدف هات فکر کن و ببین به چیا میخای برسی! هدف های کوتاه مدت,میان مدت و دراز مدت برای خودت تعیین کن و اون ها رو, رو یه کاغذ بنویس و چند وقت یکبار یه نگاهی بهش بنداز!
چهارم این که به خدا توکل کن و شروع کن!

در ضمن کلا خاصیت عید اینه که درس خوندن تو عید یه جورایی سخته  :Y (398): !  ولی باید کم کم ساعت مطالعه ات رو ببری بالا و کم کم عادت کنی!

----------


## Mohammad.h

منم این مشکلو دارم :Yahoo (101): 
من اگه هیچ عامل حواس پرتی هم نباشه باز نمیتونم درس بخونم اینجور وقتا دیوار سفیدم جذاب تره کتابه!

----------


## rezagmi

> سه کار راحت
> نت رو قطع کن
> باطزی تلفنت رو در بیار
> دورو بر تلوزیون  هم نگرد
> خوب حالا هیچی دیگه نمیتونه جلوت رو بگیره برو با خیال آسوده درست رو بخون


منم نمیتونم بخونم
میانگین مطالعه ام از اول سال روزی 6.5 تا 7 ساعته
باید به 9 یا بالاتر برسونم اما نمیتونم
پشتیبانم میگه باس افزایش بدی،هم ترازهات روزی 9 10 ساعت میخونن(نمیدونم البته این همه میخونن چطور هم تراز منن اون وقت؟!)
من چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> سلام به همه کنکوریا 
> میخاستم ی راهنمایی کنین عاقا ما پاک انگیزمونو دادیم به ...
> اصن حوصله درس خوندن ندارم از طرفیم میبینم بقیه میخونن من نمیخونم هی نغ میزنم به خودم 
> اول فروردین یه برنامه ریختم الان 5شه من هیچ کاری نکردم 
> رسمن دارم از دست میرم قرار بود کتابامو یه مرور میکردم واس نهایی اما کاری نکردم 
> مثلن میگم میخام از ساعت فلان شروع کنم وقتی موقش شد میگم یه ساعت بعد یه ساعت بعد اخرش میبینم شب شده و بازم هیچ کاری نکردم 
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم 
> :yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


برو کتابخونه که جو اش درس خوندنه اونجام چیزی نیست که مشغولش بشی میتونی درس بخونی

----------


## new boy

> سلام به همه کنکوریا 
> میخاستم ی راهنمایی کنین عاقا ما پاک انگیزمونو دادیم به ...
> اصن حوصله درس خوندن ندارم از طرفیم میبینم بقیه میخونن من نمیخونم هی نغ میزنم به خودم 
> اول فروردین یه برنامه ریختم الان 5شه من هیچ کاری نکردم 
> رسمن دارم از دست میرم قرار بود کتابامو یه مرور میکردم واس نهایی اما کاری نکردم 
> مثلن میگم میخام از ساعت فلان شروع کنم وقتی موقش شد میگم یه ساعت بعد یه ساعت بعد اخرش میبینم شب شده و بازم هیچ کاری نکردم 
> بنظرتون چیکار کنم 
> :yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


اگر شما قبلا هم نمی خوندین.. خب الان در اینرسی تنبلی به سر میبرین .. که باید با تلاش  *آگاهانه* از این حالت در بیاین..

اگر قبلا زیاد می خوندین احتمالا الان زده شدین .... باید چند روزی رو فارغ از هر چیزی حتی زمان ، استراحت کنید .


ولی در کل 

برای افزایش انگیزه بهترین راهکار ( جدول هدف گذاری ) است .. شما با تکمیل این جدول میتونید انگیزتون رو بازیابی کنید ...

قبل از انجام هر کاری از قانون 10 10 10 استفاده کنید .... وقتی میخواید درس بخونید و حال ندارید از این قانون استفاده کنید.

البته انگیزه در کنار هدف معنا داره .... هدف هم در کنار کمبود .......... شاید مشکل شما این باشه هدف ندارید یا هدف درستی ندارید یا اصلا کمبودی احساس نمی کنید.

توضیح اصطلاحات رو در سایت ها می تونید پیدا کنید  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## milad65

سعی کن اولای کار برنامت یه کم سبک تر باشه تا وقتی همه شو اجرا کردی انگیزه و روحیه بگیری ؛ بعد کم کم به حجم برنامت اضافه کن .
منم برا اولای عید یه برنامه خیلی سنگین ریختم ؛ ولی فقط حدود یک چهارمشو تونستم اجرا کنم و واسه همین انگیزه ـم حسابی داغون شد ! 

در ضمن به نظرم زود زود به یادت بیار که فقط دو سه ماه مونده به کنکور و همین دو ماه هست که سرنوشتت رو میسازه ( یه جور استرس انگیزشی  :Yahoo (94):  ) 

موفق باشی

----------

